
Bitcoin: The slayer of socialist slavery - maxharris
https://medium.com/@jwweatherman/bitcoin-the-slayer-of-socialist-slavery
======
freedomben
Pretty decent article, and makes some good points.

I think a big problem tho is that the definition of the word "socialism"
varies wildly depending on who you talk to. When I say, "big problem" I don't
mean with the article itself, but rather it will be a big barrier to reaching
an audience to which it isn't essentially preaching to the choir.

I have a good friend that is a true Marxist and his definition of socialism is
completely different than another friend of mine that supports Bernie and
wants single-payer and other things but fundamentally still a "capitalist"
society. I tend to side with my Marxist friend (and the author of this post)
on the definition tho.

Bitcoin (or generally crypto-currencies) is definitely a game-changer for
freedom. I suspect quite soon governments around the world will begin to
understand this and there will be a huge push for regulation. All in the name
of "stopping the criminals." Whether crypto-currencies can survive this, will
have long, long lasting ramifications on the freedom of mankind.

~~~
jwweatherman
I agree. I’d put single payer healthcare in the category of “state monopoly
slavery.” The distinction being between selective state run monopolies and the
State monopolizing everything. Pros and cons for each from the perspective of
the predator.

------
Top19
Dude your post sounds crazy. I tried to write a nicer version of that comment
but sorry I am not smart enough.

1\. Your name is Weatherman. You do realize that refers to a group of
socialist protesters in the 1970’s?

2 Your profile picture on medium is of a license plate with the word
“Bitcoin”. I don’t know of any “nouveau riche” gesture that more saps
someone’s creditably than a fucking license plate spelling a word. WTF were
you thinking man, that is what shitty real estate investors.

3\. Keep in mind what you are essentially saying is you have reconciled the
systems of democracy, fascism, and socialism in one grand unifying theory.
That solution has eluded every single human being who has ever been born, so
something like 100 billion people. Congratulations, you’re now on your way to
becoming the most famous and richest person in the world and you can look
forward to taking me down when you have enough money to buy YC Combinator, get
my IP address, and come after me.

4\. Jesus Christ man get a cat or develop an opioid addiction anything but
write more “bitcoin is DEFINITELY the thing that will TOTALLY change
EVERYTHING this time” nonsense.

P.S. I upvoted your post but I only did that in hopes my comment would more
likely be found

------
freedomben
Would love to read the post, but it's a 404 atm.

~~~
maxharris
Also, some (presumably) socialist-leaning mods censored the first attempt to
post this. (So much for viewpoint neutrality...)

~~~
dang
Moderators didn't touch either submission. Users flagged.

Ah yes the socialist mods. Have a look at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15307091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15307091),
or
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15366916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15366916),
or
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=13110004&sort=byDate&prefix&pa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=13110004&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)
for countless others.

